# 2013 BANG Schedule



## russ010 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just put this together for 2013... we thought about adding Blue Ridge, but we may wait until 2014 to bring this one on the schedule. I will still have to see if I can get Salacoa in, but if I can't - that's when we'll do Blue Ridge.

We're going to allow up to 20 boats, and right now I think we have about 12-15 boats. If you want to fish, let me know so I can get you on the list.

All info about membership can be found at http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com. Make sure you look at the new format for 2013. $25 per angler membership fee, then $40 per tournament. $10 of each boat entry fee will be held back to the classic. Payout for Classic is on the website under the Payout Schedule link.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 17, 2012)

Finally got the website updated... also added a few new sponsors to the links and home page, so check them out. 

I think the schedule is pretty much set - the only one I'm thinking about changing right now is the Acworth night tournament. We'll talk more when the season starts.

If you plan on fishing with us, and haven't already told me - how about just posting a line to let me know you may fish. I have no idea how many boats we have right now, but I won't turn anyone away. My guess is we're around 15 boats, but who knows...


----------



## jack butler (Jan 9, 2013)

anybody going to pre fish this sat weather is going to be good


----------



## russ010 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd like to be up there... but I'm still working on my boat and I've got military this weekend. I'm sure someone will be up there if you need help getting in the water


----------



## russ010 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry guys - lost track of time finishing up the boat getting ready for tomorrow (ok, today)...

but the Lathem TX is still on. Anybody still up that wants to come fish is more than welcome.

$25 membership fee
$30 per boat + $5 per person for Big Fish


----------



## Shane B. (Jan 26, 2013)

I may come up and fish the carters tx on feb 16, What kind of boat restrictions do you have is it electric only 
or jonboat only etc?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 26, 2013)

jon boats or modified bass boats with tiller steer motor up to 50hp limit.

Other than that, there's a $25 membership fee, then the tx fees are $30 per boat, with an additional $5 per person for big fish.

We hold back $10 for every boat which goes to our club championship


----------

